# 3 from a parade



## vandecarr (Mar 26, 2008)

Shot with Diana clone, Banner camera.



















Mike


----------



## kaiy (Apr 22, 2008)

I like these. Good subject matter for a plastic camera!


----------



## rob91 (Apr 22, 2008)

I love #1, seems such a fitting subject for shooting with this camera - where in the world do you see horse carriages anymore?


----------

